# I finally joined the club !!!!!



## radgti8v (Feb 28, 1999)

I finally bought an UR and I cant wait to get her home !!!!!







Only bad part is that my Corrado might go bye bye. http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...25366


----------



## Shawn M. (Oct 15, 2002)

*Re: I finally joined the club !!!!! (radgti8v)*

whoa!
Quite a project but what a deal!


----------



## radgti8v (Feb 28, 1999)

*Re: I finally joined the club !!!!! (Shawn M.)*

Yeah I went and looked at it on saturday. Car is a lil rough but can be brought back to like new with time and $$$. It wouldn't take long to get my money back from selling the BBS, cage ect ect. I'm glad to see its not going to be parted out.


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: I finally joined the club !!!!! (radgti8v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *radgti8v* »_Yeah I went and looked at it on saturday. Car is a lil rough but can be brought back to like new with time and $$$..

Looks like mostly a bunch of TLC, and a orbital buffer will make a world of difference.

_Quote, originally posted by *radgti8v* »_ I'm glad to see its not going to be parted out.

Me too! It is great to see another neglected urq find it's way back into good hands.


----------



## radgti8v (Feb 28, 1999)

*Re: I finally joined the club !!!!! (Sepp)*

Ive been around to quite a few of the Audi sites but am having trouble finding certain info or FAQ's. I was wondering what 4000 parts are interchangeable (interior and Body panels), what is the best car for getting 3B motors to swap and why, how much boost can the various I5 motors take before needing forged internals/stand alone, ect ect. I am mostly worried about what rust may be hidding in the fender wells. If anyone can head me in the right direction with my newb questions I would greatly appreciate it. I think I may be spoiled from all the traffic I am use to here on Vortex. Not many people making posts in the Ur Quattro forms.








Thanks
EDIT: just found motorgeek.com http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 



_Modified by radgti8v at 3:08 PM 1-23-2007_


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: I finally joined the club !!!!! (radgti8v)*

I think there is less than 10 urq owners on the Vortex...
And only 2-4 of them (I'm one) check here regularly.
Just like the ebay ad said. it's a rare car.

_Quote, originally posted by *radgti8v* »_Ive been around to quite a few of the Audi sites but am having trouble finding certain info or FAQ's. I was wondering what 4000 parts are interchangeable (interior and Body panels),

Interchangable parts include for exterior Hood, Trunk, Doors (on a CGT)., "c" pillar vents. (on a CGT) sunroof, grille, and light surrounds.
That's it.
Interior from a CGT pretty much everything.
A 4000, not so much as the door cards wont fit, and the front seats dont fold forward


_Quote, originally posted by *radgti8v* »_what is the best car for getting 3B motors to swap and why, 

The ONLY car in the states with the 3B is the 91ish 100 sedan, or avant.
The newer AAN from an s4/s6 92-96 will work, but it's not as easy to swap. (you'll need a 3B oil pan)

_Quote, originally posted by *radgti8v* »_, how much boost can the various I5 motors take before needing forged internals/stand alone, ect ect. 

I've seen stock 10v's pushing 23....I wouldn't do it.

_Quote, originally posted by *radgti8v* »_ I am mostly worried about what rust may be hidding in the fender wells.

Here's some rust hot spots...
Exterior...
#1 dirt, salt etc likes to build up in this area just forward of the rear wheels. Keep this area clean.
#2 There is a weld point here, and it likes to rust especialy in the door jamb. You don't want a large hole here, as it weakes the car structuraly.
#3 If the car is ever parked pointing downhill, moisture, rain water collects here, with nowhere to go. So rust happens. You also don't want a hole here.
#4 This is a high presure area of the car, and Audi in the factory installed a felt gasket seperating the metal fender, from the plastic bumper surround. This felt strip retains water, salt, etc. Most cars with any type of rust, will have rust here. Pull off the surround, and clean the area good. (MORE BELOW)








Also on the exterior, for rust issues, are the trunk hinges...You want to ensure they are not rusty ASAP.
If they are in rough shape, it'll be a bit of work, and $$ to get them back in order.
Along with another problem area is where the fenders bolt onto the car from the top.
The fenders like to rot away sometimes from the inside. (not pretty, but everything is fixable)



















_Modified by Sepp at 1:35 AM 1-23-2007_


----------



## radgti8v (Feb 28, 1999)

*Re: I finally joined the club !!!!! (Sepp)*

Thanks for the help Sepp, you've been a big help. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: I finally joined the club !!!!! (radgti8v)*

Any further questions, let us know.
I think that I have had possibly the most rust experiance on urq's at least those of us on the vortex.
Speaking of rust....pull everything out of the trunk, including all of the carpeting. you might find some on the floor. carefully check the rear shock towers, but it's not usually a problem.
EDIT: POR 15 is your best friend. I love it.
The more rust you get off, and coated in POR 15, the better off the car will be in the long run.


_Modified by Sepp at 12:53 PM 1-23-2007_


----------



## radgti8v (Feb 28, 1999)

*Re: I finally joined the club !!!!! (Sepp)*

Thanks , I would love to pick some of your brains sometime. Anyone on AIM or MSN ???


----------



## mik_git (Mar 17, 2006)

*Re: I finally joined the club !!!!! (radgti8v)*

good to see mate








now i have a question, where in the hell can i get a WR head from?


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: I finally joined the club !!!!! (radgti8v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *radgti8v* »_Thanks , I would love to pick some of your brains sometime. Anyone on AIM or MSN ???









You can feel free to do it on here, as there isn't a ton of post traffic..


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: I finally joined the club !!!!! (mik_git)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mik_git* »_good to see mate








now i have a question, where in the hell can i get a WR head from?

here's a start...one of the best in the UK
http://www.amcarsquattro.co.uk


----------



## Quattro Krant (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: I finally joined the club !!!!! (Sepp)*

I saw that car while browsing Ebay. Good luck with it. Being that my car was always a Cali car, she has not a spot of rust on her














Are you guys mad yet


----------



## radgti8v (Feb 28, 1999)

*Re: I finally joined the club !!!!! (Sepp)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sepp* »_
You can feel free to do it on here, as there isn't a ton of post traffic..

Good point... I'll post up now.


----------

